# 32 week preemie, how long did they stay in hospital?



## xMissxZoiex

I had my baby 10 days ago at 31+5 we are still currently in hospital. We are currently in the low dependency unit and I now have him in my room with me.

He was 4lbs half an ounce at birth he's doing really well exclusively breastfed he hasn't had a feeding tube in for 4/5 days now and he hasn't needed any form of top ups. They are monitoring his temperature as he seems to sit at 36.4.

I was wondering how long your premie stayed in hospital if they were a similar gestation.

I'm soooo home sick right now I just want to get home with my baby!.


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations on your little boy! He sounds like he's doing great.

My DS2 was born at 32+6 weighing 4lb5oz. He came home at what would of been 35+4 after an uneventful stay, he was basically a feeder and grower. Although he was on tube feeds until a couple of days before he came home so it sounds like your LO is doing a lot better for his gestation!


----------



## misspriss

DS was born at 33+5 at 3lb15oz, stayed for 18 days left at 4lb10oz.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are on day 11 and have been told today he just needs to sort his temperature out and maintain it for 24 hours then we are being discharged!


----------



## AP

My friends lil one (33weeks exactly) was discharged 14 days later. Its really impressive your LO has taken to breastfeeding so quickly!


----------



## goddess25

Hope you guys get home soon.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AtomicPink said:


> My friends lil one (33weeks exactly) was discharged 14 days later. Its really impressive your LO has taken to breastfeeding so quickly!

Thanks, it went so smoothly!. 

By my lmp dates he was 33+3 not 31+5 now 12 days old I'm thinking that's why he is such a pro.

I'm sooo ready to go home!!


----------



## Emma93

My 33+6 was born at 4lb 8oz. Came home at 19 days and 4lb exactly x


----------



## kirstybumx3

My Rio was born at 32 weeks. He stayed for 7 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

How do you cope with long stays in hospital?? I've not been outside for two weeks -.-


----------



## Lolly1985

My little boy was born at 31+6 and we were in nicu exactly a month xx


----------

